# CO2 Diffusers and Reactors,which one?



## eddtango (Mar 18, 2005)

I plan to install a pressurized CO2 system in my 50 gal tank. Is it better to use a diffuser or reactor? What do you think of the AZOO CO2 regulator and diffuser? Is the AZOO regulator easier to adjust than JBJand Miwaukee? What is the difference between a reactor and a diffuser?


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Generally speaking, reactors mix the gas with water inside a chamber. A pump is connected to it wich brings water inside the chamber and back into the aquarium. There are internal and eternal reactors. External ones, (outside the aquarium) connect to a pump or cannister filter. Internal ones, (inside the aquarium) connect to a small pump/powerhead.

Diffusors in most cases simply bubble the gas into the water. Even though the bubbles are supposed to be tiny, any diffusor I have ever tried still wastes a lot of gas because the bubbles hit the water surface and disapate. Reactors lose little if any gas and it is much easier to reach higher C02 levels with a reactor.

Here is an example of what is called a power reactor

http://www.aquabotanic.com/abstore/media/Power_reactor_quarter_better.jpg


----------

